# Do you have a type A or B personality?



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am not sure if Type A and B are scientifically valid ways of defining personality. Maybe someone who has a trained in psychology has some information they would like to share. 

Just for the purposes of this poll though (from wikipedia)

Type A = "impatient, time-conscious, controlling, concerned about their status, highly competitive, ambitious, business-like, aggressive, having difficulty relaxing"

Type B = "patient, relaxed, and easy-going, generally lacking an overriding sense of urgency"


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Type A trapped in a Type B body.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Type A.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

A mix. I'm impatient and time-conscious, but I am not competitive or business-like.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

A mix of both for me.


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

Type A with a hint of B thrown in. Mostly patient from B as there is always a sense of urgency with my anxiety. lol


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

mostly type B.

But extremely time-conscious. I hate the feeling of being late.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Very Type-A. 

*Car in front doesn't go immediately at green light* :mum


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I used to think i was type A because of my anxiety disorder, but i don't have all, or even most, of those traits. Yea, i remember learning in some psych class that not everyone will fit nicely into one of those.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mostly type B. There's definitely A in there though, or else I wouldn't be here.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

alte said:


> I am not sure if Type A and B are scientifically valid ways of defining personality. Maybe someone who has a trained in psychology has some information they would like to share.
> 
> Just for the purposes of this poll though (from wikipedia)


I think the criticisms section of the Wiki article covers it pretty well. Any personality theory that separates the world into two types is pretty weak on its face. There's only two kinds of people in this world -- those who separate the world into two kinds of people and those who don't.

That being said, I'm about as type B as they come. So much so, quite a few people think I'm a pothead.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I am a type F for *FAAABULOUS!!!!*​:banana:banana:banana


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

What do you guys think I am?



> Type B = "patient, relaxed, and easy-going, generally lacking an overriding sense of urgency"


Patient -- you expect me to wait!?!

Relaxed -- not at all

Easy going -- you've got to be kidding

I gather Type B folks sing "Don't Worry, Be Happy" while the Type A folks want to smash a B's irrationally exuberant skull in with a hammer in a timely business-like manner.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Completely a Type B.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

A bit of both at times, but more type B usually.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm Type B


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> What do you guys think I am?
> 
> Patient -- you expect me to wait!?!
> 
> ...


Yeah, well you type A(nal Retentive) folks are always harshin' our mellow with your deadlines and regulations, maaaaaan. :b


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Type B.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Type B


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

B with time conscious thrown in


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm definitely more of a Type A.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

a mix of both leaning more toward a. some people are only type As because society coddles and permits them to be. ya know they will honk the horn at you but lock the doors and cower when its time for some real action. lol


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I say both but I'm mostly on the B type.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Type A definitely...and wishing I could be more type B.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

100% Type B...but I think it's depression/apathy that causes those traits for me.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Belshazzar said:


> That being said, I'm about as type B as they come. So much so, quite a few people think I'm a pothead.


Ditto. I've had people ask me where to score the good stuff I'm smoking.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Type B though my anxiety can give me tendencies to lean towards Type A sometimes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A bit of both.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I just did one of those online tests for this... lol
Anyway, I got 52% which was slightly bordering towards type A than type B.
I'd say that's about right, I'm a mixture of the two


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mostly B, except that I'm extremely impatient.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Type A definitely...and wishing I could be more type B.


Ditto.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> type F for Fail.


Type A for awesome. :yay


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

B


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

b


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have traits of both types.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Belshazzar said:


> Yeah, well you type A(nal Retentive) folks are always harshin' our mellow with your deadlines and regulations, maaaaaan. :b


Not true of this A. I want to get rid of all drug laws, such that you can smoke weed without regulation and enjoy your mellow without worry about the cops. You'll still have to worry about how to deal with the munchies -- I can't do anything about that.:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Both.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Type A = 

impatient: can be
time-conscious: yes
controlling: yes
concerned about their status: usually
highly competitive: depends what
ambitious: yes
business-like: sometimes
aggressive: sometimes
having difficulty relaxing: definitely

Type B = 

patient: depends what
relaxed: No
easy-going: No
generally lacking an overriding sense of urgency: No

= Mostly type A


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I voted A, because, although I have a mixture of both, A is what dominates....see? I felt I had to come back and explain my vote....hehe...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Type B for sure. I don't think I have a single Type A bone in my body.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I lean pretty strongly towards Type A.


----------

